# Interview Questions



## CUBldgOfficial

Well, I am not yet a supporter or sawhorse, thus I cannot post in the employment section of the forum, so here goes...

I am getting ready to hire a new plumbing/mechanical inspector for my jurisdiction.  I will be posting the job next week and I'm actually looking for some ideas regarding good interview questions.  Of course, HR is making me use the usual, "Tell us about a time when things didn't go your way..." questions and the touchie-feelie questions like, "How do you handle conflict?" and "Describe how you would foster relationships...".  But, I'm looking for more creative questions, questions that dive directly to the point, questions that will really tell me what I want to know about the candidates and whether or not they can perform the job.

As I am a pretty new Building Official myself, this will be my first hire and I'm hoping to get someone that can really take the reigns and run.

Anyway, if you all have any good ideas for questions, I am all ears.  But please be serious with your responses.

Thanks all!


----------



## cda

1.Do you know what a code book is.

2. Are you a member or have you ever been a member of the building code forum.

3. Visit with ex employers before picking the one.

How many other inspectors are in your office??


----------



## mark handler

What are three positive character traits you don't have?

If you were interviewing someone for this position, what traits would you look for?

What are the qualities of a good leader? A bad leader?

How would you deal with an angry or irate customer?

What questions haven’t I asked you?

What questions do you have for me?

Where do you see yourself in five years?

How would your former co-workers describe you?


----------



## ICE

You really are better off sticking with the questions that are provided by the HR dept.  For one thing, those questions will not get you into trouble.  The one question that I would add if it is not already on the list is this : "Tell us why you believe that you would be a good building inspector".

At the end of the interview there is a time for candid remarks from both sides.  What they say can speak volumes.

I remember the interview for my current job.  The BO said, "I can tell that you are highly intelligent and by your resume, I know that you understand construction and the codes".  "Guys like you scare the Hell out of me because you can bring construction to a halt anytime you want".

Obviously I figured that there was no way I was still in the running after the BO told me that I scare the Hell out of him.  When it was my turn to ask questions I asked them if there was a lot of paperwork involved with the job.  They answered in the affirmative.  That's when I said, "I am not good with paperwork....actually I am terrible with paperwork"  "If that's gonna be a problem for you, I would not recommend that you hire me"  "And if you do hire me, don't come around later complaining about the paperwork".

Something else to keep in mind is that the candidate is interviewing you as well.  I have come away from interviews thinking that there's no way I would work with that person.

Another thing to know is that the person will not work for you.  If their paycheck comes out of your pocket, they work for you.  If not, they work with you.

It's too damned bad that vegas paul can't reply to this....he would have some killer questions for you to ask.


----------



## ICE

What are three positive character traits you don't have?

Can I phone an enemy?

If you were interviewing someone for this position, what traits would you look for?

She would look good in a dress.

What are the qualities of a good leader? A bad leader?

Always smiling.......  Always smiling.

How would you deal with an angry or irate customer?

Squirt gun.

What questions haven’t I asked you?

What is my favorite food?

What questions do you have for me?

Is lunch time a set number of minutes?

Where do you see yourself in five years?

In your chair.

How would your former co-workers describe you?

Please, do we have to go there?


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Senior Inspector assume you are acting in the B.O. absence
​
1) Can you legally accept photographs in lieu of personally performing an inspection? Code sections if applicable.

2) A construction worker is killed on the job, do you have any responsibilities? What would you do, step by step. Code sections if applicable.

3) What response would you make if you are called to a home and there is 12” of fuel oil in the basement. It is leaking through the foundation wall. Code sections if applicable.

4) What is proper response if you are making a sewer lateral inspection and there are 2 men at the bottom of a steep 12’ trench. Code sections if applicable.

5) A homeowner calls you 16 months after CO was issued. The bath exhaust never had a duct attached to it and is exhausting into the attic. What do you do? 

Same scenario but 3 years after CO was issued. Code sections if applicable.


----------



## mtlogcabin

At the end of all the formal questions we ask this one

You just where reminded the departments potluck lunch is tomorrow. What are you bringing.?

It is amazing how hesitant and indecisive people are when faced with that question.


----------



## mark handler

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> the departments potluck lunch is tomorrow. What are you bringing.?


Are we invited?


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> It's too damned bad that vegas paul can't reply to this....he would have some killer questions for you to ask.






Brent


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Are you a people person?

Have you ever had a court order to attend anger management classes?

Do you own a gun?

Brent.


----------



## cda

Do you show up on the state cch web site?


----------



## CUBldgOfficial

Thanks for the info, everyone.  Some will be useful - some will not - but thanks again.


----------



## cda

What training classes have you attended in the last two years

And what training classes do you intend to attend in the next two years.

I like to see someone that keeps up with codes and what is happening in their field


----------

